# React-App Fehlermeldung



## WinterLLL (25. Apr 2021)

Ich versuche mich grade an einem Djangoprojekt mit einem Tutorial von Youtube. Hierbei benutzt man auch React. Seit einigen Tagen funktioniert es jedoch nicht mehr, also auf meiner Website zeigt er nichts mehr an und sie ist komplett leer und zusätzlich taucht immer diese Meldung auf: 
The development server has disconnected. 
Refresh the page if necessary. 
[HMR] Waiting for update signal from WDS...
Hat jemand schonmal mit sowas gearbeitet oder weiß wie man das beheben kann?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann, ich weiß nicht mehr was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Apr 2021)

*Javascript ist nicht Java!*

Die Fehlermeldung:

```
The development server has disconnected. 
Refresh the page if necessary. 
[HMR] Waiting for update signal from WDS...
```
besagt genau das, was dort steht: der zum Entwickeln genutzte Server ist nicht mehr erreichbar. Erste Variante ist Seite neu laden, wenn das nicht klappt den development server neu starten (meist mit `npm start`/`yarn start`).


Wenn du allerdings von "deiner Website" sprichst, klingt es ein bisschen so, als ist die Anwendung schon irgendwo im Internet erreichbar gehostet?
In dem Fall: Mach es nicht! Der development server ist nicht für Live-Betrieb gedacht, sondern wie der Name schon sagt zum Entwickeln. Wenn  die App öffentlich erreichbar sein soll, sollest du vorher die App bauen und das Ergebnis dessen irgendwo hosten.


----------



## WinterLLL (26. Apr 2021)

Nein, die Seite ist noch nicht gehostet, ich rufe sie einfach auf meinem Localhost auf. Ich hab schon die beiden Varianten probiert, also Seite neu laden und den development server, doch beides funktioniert nicht. Er zeigt keine Informationen auf der Seite an und sobald ich die Seite neu lade, erscheint wieder die Fehlermeldung.


----------

